# New Diet Ingredients.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, a few of my mice have been found to be greasy.. So I decided, maybe add more wheat, millet, things like that to the mix! In replacement for all that dog food I used to use. Anything on this list harmful or unhealthy to my stock?

Thistle, Rolled Red wheat, Whole Grain oats, Wheat, Rye, Barley, Triticale(?) and Flax Seed meal, De-hulled Millet, Old Fashioned Rolled oats, Black Oil Sunflower Seeds in shell, Millet in shell, grain Products, unsalted Peanuts in shell, Dog food, stale Wheat bread, (small small amounts of) Omega 3 dog treats, and an old Cheerio as a treat every 15 scoops or so, lol.

This if all the stuff I can think of that _may_ end up being what they eat.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That all looks good to me. Just make sure that plain grains (oat, what, barley) make up at least 70% of the diet


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah! Well there seems to be lots of the, whole grain oats, wheat, rye, barley, old fashioned rolled oats, and red wheat, so I guess good then!

Do any of you happen to know which of these can be used as hamster feed? I will start another thread in the 'away from mice' section somewhere


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, Idk why, but I keep questioning myself on thistle... How much of the diet should thistle make up?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not as much as oat, barley, 
millet, wheat, triticale, etc. Those are your basic grains.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Great. Thanks Laigaie! lemme go mix it up at the mousery!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking at both of your diet-related posts, you might want to switch your hamster and mouse mixes.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

You mean swap them around?


----------

